# Siesta Key and Surrounding Areas



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey guys. Heading out to Siesta Key this weekend to take out some friends on the boat. I'm hoping to put them on some fish and could use some help finding them, including a good ramp to drop in at. I'll be using light tackle and can catch bait or use artificials, depending on what you think will work best.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------

